# Anyone know what happened to "Plane Collector" over on YouTube?



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone know what happened to the "Plane Collector" guy over on YouTube?
He's the guy that wore the wigs he made from the plane shavings.
I have been one of his subscribers for a couple of years and his channel is gone!
I learned a lot from that guy. I hope he's ok.

Chem


----------



## PaulW (Aug 8, 2014)

Chem, I was wondering the same. All his movies are gone. Such a pity. I hope he is fine.
Paul


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Chem, I was wondering the same. All his movies are gone. Such a pity. I hope he is fine.
> Paul
> 
> - PaulW


Someone on Reddit said that his e-bay store is gone too.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes his Ebay store is gone. I saw his channel down this weekend, and went to Ebay to see if that was still there. Sometimes YouTube will cut you off because they feel like it.

But given that his channel and store are gone, I am starting to wonder if something bad happened to him.

Brian


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh man! I hope he's OK and that we hear what happened. He was a great resource for me and for others as well.

Chem


----------



## PaulW (Aug 8, 2014)

And he does not answer his email, I sent him a question about 2 weeks ago and he usually reacts within a day or two. So far no answer… I learned a lot from him.

Paul


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks guys for what little information is available. It's more than I had.

Chem


----------



## Noskcaj (Aug 16, 2017)

I have his phone number. No answer. I sent him a text. If something did happen maybe someone will see it and contact me. 
Rick


----------



## Noskcaj (Aug 16, 2017)

I heard back from him. He's doing fine. He said he just had to take a break for personal reasons.
Rick


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> I heard back from him. He s doing fine. He said he just had to take a break for personal reasons.
> Rick
> 
> - Noskcaj


Whew! .......... I'm glad that's all it was. If you talk to him again tell him that I'm glad he is OK and I hope that it all works out well for him.

Thank you for the update Rick!

Chem


----------



## PaulW (Aug 8, 2014)

Glad that he is ok.
Thanks for the update Rick.

Paul


> I heard back from him. He s doing fine. He said he just had to take a break for personal reasons.
> Rick
> 
> - Noskcaj
> ...


----------



## MichaelDismukes (May 9, 2018)

I was wondering the same. I sent him mail but no answer from his side.


----------



## m30am (Sep 28, 2017)

I am glad also that he is okay, as I wondered the same. learned a lot from his channel.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I was looking for him as well. He is a fantastic resource and I just discovered his youtube channel six months back. It is unusual to see someone go completely "dark' but I am really glad he is doing OK. Here is hoping he accomplishes what he wants with this personal time, and if I may be a little selfish, here's hoping he gets back to plane restoration. He has so much knowledge!

Thoughts and prayers!


----------



## NewbieDan (May 30, 2018)

Rick - I don't want to pry, but if you get a chance to talk with him again, I'd be curious why he deleted the videos, rather than just not producing any more? I ask because I'm a YouTube creator also, and if (heaven forbid) I ever decide to quit producing videos, I'd like to know what the downside is to just leaving the videos up.

Thanks.


----------



## tdmill (May 12, 2016)

I miss him. Need more like him. Wish the videos were still available!


----------



## JeffHeath (Dec 30, 2009)

> Rick - I don t want to pry, but if you get a chance to talk with him again, I d be curious why he deleted the videos, rather than just not producing any more? I ask because I m a YouTube creator also, and if (heaven forbid) I ever decide to quit producing videos, I d like to know what the downside is to just leaving the videos up.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - Dan Thomas


Dan

I can't speak for the guy in this discussion, but I am a YouTube creator as well. I've met a lot of great people at different gatherings, but not everybody has the same tolerance level for the bs that YouTube puts you through with their frequent rules changes. Many creators get quite po'd about it and pull their content down. I've seen it several times, and even with a few very large channels. It's not all about the money with some folks. Integrity and honesty still mean a lot to a lot of people. Just a thought.


----------



## NewbieDan (May 30, 2018)

Jeff - I hear what you're saying. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------

